# Sedona flood?



## shagnut (Sep 12, 2009)

Is everyone ok? Red Roxx ? Sheila? Any tuggers in Sedona? I just saw it on the internet. Had no idea.  Hope everyone is ok!!  Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## ricoba (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw that on TV.  Looks like a big red muddy mess!


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g31352-i168-k3086921-Monsoonal_Flooding_Update-Sedona_Arizona.html
Here's a link to the report that I posted at tripAdvisor. In replies number 5 and 16 you'll also find links and instructions to pull up pictures that i received via FB from friends. i was on the scene within 30 minutes of the wash out, but didn't have my camera with me


----------



## Karen G (Sep 12, 2009)

Red Rox, thanks for the link here and another one you posted on Tripadvisor.  What an incredible event!  I have a picture of myself with my husband and my mother standing in front of that elk statue in Tlaquepaque. It was quite amazing to see the statue laying on its side with a car against the tree!  I'm glad to hear that no one was hurt and that they've been able to get Tlaquepaque cleaned up.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 12, 2009)

While unpleasant and inconvenient, monsoonal flooding is quite common in the southwest this time of year.


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been through hurricanes, twisters, floods, blizzards, monsoonal rains and flash floods. The power of nature and weather is remarkable and a reminder that we are never completely secure and protected. Witnessing and surviving events like this is something you never forget. 
But I'm always overwhelmed by what it does to bring people together. Suddenly all of the invisible barriers that we put up around ourselves disappear and helping each other becomes the single purpose for us all. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sept 10, 2009 Sedona Flooding Causes Wide Devastation - from Sedona.biz

Sedona Monsoon ate my car! 09/10/09 Tlaquepaque Flood Aftermath - from YouTube

Richard


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the posts, picture links, etc.   Looks like a heck of a mess.  Makes one wonder about rental car insurance after seeing all those cars.


----------



## lgreenspan (Sep 14, 2009)

Any damage to any of the Sedona Resorts?


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 14, 2009)

lgreenspan said:


> Any damage to any of the Sedona Resorts?



No damage to any resorts. One of the traits of flash flooding is that it is localized. There was lots of mud and debris in some of the streets, but most of it was concentrated at Tlaquepaque. That's an important business center in Sedona, so there was a big economic incentive to get it cleaned up fast. The fact that it is owned and run by an astute business woman is also critical. She knows how to get things done and she did.


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 20, 2009)

Driving past Tlaquepaque on Saturday Sept 12 we didn't notice any of the flood damage. Just the normal road construction in the area is all we saw.
Traffic was not even that bad in the area.
Did notice a bit of sand in the roadway along HYW 89 from the  rains but nothing that would suggest a large scale flash flood.
It wasn't untill we checked in at the Sedona Summit that we even knew about the Flash flood a couple days befor.
Hiking along Jim thompson trail last week as we crossed over several now dry washes and past possible cascades during heavy rain it made me real cautious watching the sky for any sign of rain.
Caught out there during a flash flood is scary to think about.

were their any stories from hikers in the area that experienced this?


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 28, 2009)

Ironically, hikers were unaffected. First of all, most hikers seek shelter when they know that rain is coming. Second, the nature of these microbursts is how small and localized they are. The storm had a radius of less than a half mile and it was the run off that caused the flooding. Oak Creek did not overflow. 
As noted, Tlaquepaque was cleaned up in less than 2 days.
I was reminded again today though when I took my dogs for their monthly appointment at the groomer. Classy Critters is located at the bottom of Shelby Road between 2 auto body shops. Red Rock Collision got washed out. They had over a dozen cars in their yard that got washed into the ditch. Those cars are all piled in the back lot right now waiting for parts and additional repair work beyond what they were originally contracted for. Most of them are filled with mud and debris. Fortunately the dog groomer next door only received a load of mud and debris in their parking lot, but no significant damage to their building or personal property.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 28, 2009)

I feel very sorry for the people of Sedona.  It reminds me of the scenes we witnessed here after Hurricane Ike last year.


----------

